# Mac M1 - Machine virtuel 64 bits ?



## micka260 (19 Mai 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
J'avais pour habitude d'utiliser Parallels sur mon ancien Mac mini I7 2018 que j'ai échangé pour un M1 ...
Je me rend compte que la version de windows est une version ARM et que les applications et jeux ne sont pas vraiment compatible ARM sur windows ...
Y à t'il un moyen d'installer une machine virtuel windows 64 bits ?
Merci,


----------



## maxou56 (19 Mai 2022)

micka260 a dit:


> Y à t'il un moyen d'installer une machine virtuel windows 64 bits ?


Bonjour,
La version ARM de windows est 64bit.
Tu veux sans doute dire AMD64 ou x86_64? La réponse est non ça serait de l'émulation et plus de virtualisation.


----------



## edenpulse (19 Mai 2022)

Pour préciser, on ne peut installer qu'une version ARM de Windows 11. 
Mais Windows 11 ARM inclut une couche d'émulation x86, les performances sont d'expériences plutôt correctes. J'ai pu jouer à des jeux x86 sur ma VM sans trop de soucis.


----------



## maxou56 (19 Mai 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Windows 11 ARM inclut une couche d'émulation x86


Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours en beta? Mais il y a aussi l'émulation x86_64


----------



## edenpulse (19 Mai 2022)

Je ne sais pas pour la beta. Oui, c'est x86_64 et x86


----------

